# Lange Accuracy results



## KlockN

I bought a new Saxonia (380.033) a couple of months ago, wear it daily, and have enjoyed monitoring its accuracy. When I first started wearing it, it seemed to be +/- 4 seconds per day, but that tightened significantly by the third week. I also noticed that it gains/loses predictably depending on the resting position. When it rests at night dial up, it gains at a rate of 4-5 seconds/day. If I rest with 3:00 up, it loses 1-2 seconds/day, and while I wear it, it seems to vary between -2 to +2. 

By varying the resting positions, I have been keeping it accurate to within 0.1 seconds/day. I am currently only 0.5 seconds fast since setting the time on Sunday morning after DST began on March 11.

Anyone else have similar results to share?


----------



## mlcor

All mechanical watches have variation between positions--the job of the watchmaker is to minimize the position variation, and ideally get an average of the most common positions as close to perfect as possible, on the assumption that people wearing a watch every day will be moving around. My Saxonia Moonphase gains maybe one second a day on the wrist. I have several other watches that exhibit significant variation if left in storage vs. on the wrist. For example, if I put my Breguet Marine dial up in the box while it's running, it will lose a few seconds per day before it winds down. But it's +1 second per day on my wrist.


----------



## Dancing Fire

My Lange 1 MP is + 2 sec per day and my AC is within 0.5 sec per day.


----------



## Ranger822

ALS standard is +3/-2 sec/day. My Richard Lange is +1sec/day if I wear it. If I wind it and just let it sit in the box the accuracy is not as good. I did a two week test on my watch after I purchased it. I think the initial settling in (because it had sat in a safe for while before being purchased) had something to do with the early-on lack of accuracy. But, the other factor that seemed to make a difference was wearing the watch versus letting it sit. To me that is the real test of watch accuracy - if you wear it and after a week you are only 5 or 6 seconds off the time you originally set - then that is pretty stellar in my opinion.

I suspect high end watch manufacturers like ALS and Patek have to take a lot of conditions in to consideration when trying to adjust a watch for accuracy before selling it. The most satisfying accuracy is going to be the accuracy on the wrist (not in a box or on a watch winder.)


----------

